# Problème démarrage suite à Maj Windows 10



## brunnno (28 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,

depuis la dernière mise à jour de Windows 10, mon Mac ne veut plus démarrer pas défaut sur la partition OSX.
J'ai beau indiquer que je souhaite le démarrage sur OSX dans le panneau Bootcamp, c'est Windows qui démarre par défaut !
Comment faire pour démarrer sur OSX sans utiliser la touche "alt" ?
Quelqu'un a aussi ce souci ? 

merci


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2016)

*brunnno
*
Une fois ta session dans *macOS* ouverte > va à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ > lance le «Terminal» > saisis la commande (purement informative : n'opère qu'en lecture seule) :

```
nvram -x efi-boot-device
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "_Entrée_" du clavier pour activer la commande) --> en retour, tu vas voir s'afficher un § d'écritures assez mal lisibles à première vue, mais décrivant le chemin de boot automatique de l'*EFI* (le Programme Interne du Mac) inscrit dans la mémoire *NVRAM* de la Carte-Mère > peux-tu poster cet affichage ici en copier-coller (sélection > *⌘C* pour la copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘V* pour la coller) ?

=> je présume que l'adresse pointera à ta partition *BOOTCAMP* > soit la *disk0s4* de ton disque. Si tu vas alors à : _Menu_  > _Préférences Système_ > _Disque de démarrage_ > que tu sélectionnes ton volume *Macintosh HD* > puis presses le bouton "_Redémarrer_" --> est-ce que tu re-démarres automatiquement sur *macOS* ?

Si oui > repasse la commande :

```
nvram -x efi-boot-device
```
 et ↩︎ et poste le nouvel affichage après le précédent : que la différence saute aux yeux (le chemin devrait pointer désormais à la partition *disk0s2 *via son *UUID*).

Si tu voulais me faire plaisir de surcroît (rien que pour m'aider à débrouiller un petit problème conceptuel indépendant) > est-ce que tu pourrais en sus passer la commande (toujours aussi informative et anodine) :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
```
 et ↩︎ --> une demande de password s'affiche (commande sudo) --> tape ton mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et derechef ↩︎ --> en retour, tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau de la distribution des blocs de ton disque, mais aussi la désignation des tables de partitions du secteur d'amorçage initial.

=> est-ce que tu pourrais aussi poster ce tableau en copier-coller ? - je suis très intéressé par les conditions de boot de «Windows-10» et j'aimerais savoir quel est le type de la table de partition *MBR* secondaire inscrite sur le bloc *0*.


----------



## brunnno (28 Novembre 2016)

Merci bcp, mais... heu... j'ai pas tout compris...
toutes ces manip vont me servir à quoi au juste ? Si tu pouvais m'expliquer en français "accessible" ce serait sympa.....

Bruno


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Novembre 2016)

Salut

Sur Mac, Menu /Préférences système/Disque de démarrage  tu déverrouilles en cliquant sur le cadenas, puis tu sélectionnes ta partition Mac os X.

Ce qui est déjà dit ci-dessus, mais peut passer inaperçu parmi les diatribes matinales de l'ami *Maco *


----------



## brunnno (28 Novembre 2016)

Merci c'est déjà plus simple... 
je n'y avais pas pensé, j'essaye ça ce soir....


----------

